# Meinungen zu einem (bzw. 4?) onlineshop(s)



## CentaX (26. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend^^
Ich hab heut mal nach ner neuen GraKa ausschau gehalten und dabei gesehen, dass es die 2900 Pro mit 512 bit für ~132 Euro gibt.
Doch jetzt bin ich unentschlossen: Soll ich sie kaufen oder nicht? Meine Besorgnis hat (glaube ich) auch einen Grund...
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a280299.html
Die 4 ersten Läden, die die Karte haben, laufen alle auf eine Haupt- URL zu! Die Seite vom 1. und 2. Shop ist IDENTISCH bis auf 2 kleinigkeiten... Beschreibung ist identisch, LAGERVORRAT ist identisch!
Also... Was meint ihr zu dem (oder den?) Geschäft(en?)?
Die 256bit Version gibts für nur ~10 Euro weniger... wenns geht, würd ich gern die 512bit haben, bringt mehr Leistung...

Und: ICh hab nirgendwo was über den Lieferumfang gefunden, ist da ein 2x 4pin zu PCIe Adapter bei? Das wär wichtig, wenn ich mir davon ne 2. kaufe (was in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft auch passieren wird...)...

Also, ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir dazu Antworten geben, bin grad in einem moralischen Konflikt


----------



## xrayde (26. Dezember 2007)

Ja, die Sache scheint windig zu sein, zudem diese Karte noch recht hoch gehandelt wird, das wird sicher nur ein Lockangebot sein, zudem die noch keine(nennenswerten) Bewertungen haben, also Finger weg!

Fand aber das hier noch:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sapphire-ATI-HD-...yZ156709QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Entspricht exakt der hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a282339.html


----------



## RoXA (26. Dezember 2007)

würde dir zu einer 3850 raten


----------



## CentaX (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja, eigentlich wollt ich mir ja ne HD3870 kaufen...
Dann hab ich im 3Euro06 (oder so^^) Thread gesehen, dass einer ne 2900 Pro mit Overclocking auf über 11k Punkte gebracht hat (ich weiß, man kann jede auf XT flashen - werd ich vielleicht auch machen).
Naja, ich werd mir die AGB's ganz genau durchlesen und dann vielleicht per Nachname bestellen...
DIe mit 256 Bit gibts auch super günstig, nur will ich 512 *sabber*
Hab nämlich keine Ahnung ob man die 256'er auch flashen kann...

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a297944.html
Da, da gibts die 256 bit von Namhaften Anbietern... Nur lohnen sich die 7Ersparnis gar nicht - 512 Bit sollten schon sein.
Naja, was ich lustig finde: Die Powercolor Karte kostet 230 oder so 

Also, schonmal danke, mich hat das ganze doch SEHR stutzig gemacht - aber würde geizhals solche Läden überhaupt auflisten?


----------



## xrayde (27. Dezember 2007)

CentaX schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich wollt ich mir ja ne HD3870 kaufen...
> *Dann hab ich im 3Euro06 (oder so^^) Thread gesehen, dass einer ne 2900 Pro mit Overclocking auf über 11k Punkte gebracht hat* (ich weiß, man kann jede auf XT flashen - werd ich vielleicht auch machen).
> Naja, ich werd mir die AGB's ganz genau durchlesen und dann vielleicht per Nachname bestellen...
> DIe mit 256 Bit gibts auch super günstig, nur will ich 512 *sabber*
> ...


Na, dann brauchst Du natürlich *unbedingt* eine neue Karte, ganz klar .

Und natürlich listet Geizhals auch eine Menge Crap-Läden, so wie alle andere Händlerportale auch, denen geht es wie den anderen auch nur in erster Linie um Publicity und Umsatz, zudem keiner die Latte so hoch schrauben kann um solche Läden von vorn herein auszuschliessen, sonst kommt da keiner mehr hin.

Sollte Dich der Geiz nun doch übermannt haben, wirst Du wohl mit diesen windigen Läden pokern müssen.


----------



## CentaX (27. Dezember 2007)

xrayde schrieb:


> Na, dann brauchst Du natürlich *unbedingt* eine neue Karte, ganz klar .
> 
> Und natürlich listet Geizhals auch eine Menge Crap-Läden, so wie alle andere Händlerportale auch, denen geht es wie den anderen auch nur in erster Linie um Publicity und Umsatz, zudem keiner die Latte so hoch schrauben kann um solche Läden von vorn herein auszuschliessen, sonst kommt da keiner mehr hin.
> 
> Sollte Dich der Geiz nun doch übermannt haben, wirst Du wohl mit diesen windigen Läden pokern müssen.



Jo, ich brauche keine HD3870 mehr, sondern eine 2900 Pro 
Hast den Sinn etwas falsch verstanden^^
In erster Linie will ich eine Grafikkarte, die FUNKTIONIERT - meine X1950 Pro ist ein Haufen schrott, startet nur ungefähr bei jedem 10. Versuch usw. ...
Wenn dann noch die Treiberprobleme von ATi dazukommen (lädt den Treiber oft nicht mit  Hab den schon 100mal de- und wieder installiert, sogar Windows neu aufgespielt  ), wirds ganz schlimm ... Hab auch schonmal ne Viertelstunde dran gesessen, das Teil zum Laufen zu bekommen... -.-
Also, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich hab gesehen, dass ne 2900 Pro (auf XT übertaktet) kaum weniger oder sogar manchmal mehr Punkte als ne HD3870 macht, wenn man kein AA dazuschaltet (mach ich auf meinem 22'' sowieso selten - wahrscheinlich weil die Leistung nur in den seltensten Fällen reicht  ) und das zu solche einem Preis ist doch WAHNSINN! Die kostet 10 mehr als meine X1950 Pro 

Naja, wie gesagt, per Nachname bestellen und vorher gründliche die AGB's durchlesen kann nicht schaden...


----------



## xrayde (27. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Du so eine Menge Ärger m. Deiner jetzigen ATI hast, warum hast Du sie nicht gleich wieder zur. geschickt?


----------



## CentaX (27. Dezember 2007)

Tjo...
Erstmal lief sie vernünftig... dann kamen Bildfehler, sie verschwanden wieder und nach dem Einbau in den neuen PC kam das >.<
Aber manchmal frag ich mich das auch ... Der Laden, der mir die verkauft hat, hat mir irgendwann nach ner Anfrage geschrieben, dass sie mir so nen Freeway- Aufkleber schicken... Tja, er ist nie gekommen >.<
Dann ging auch erstmal der PC vom Vadder kaputt, wenn ich dann die GraKa zurückgeschickt hätte, hätt ich erstmal ein bisschen keinen PC gehabt.
Und dann - ist jetzt.
Ich hab ihnen ne Anfrage geschickt, ob sie meine alte in Zahlung nehmen und mir dafür ne HD 3870 schicken (die X1950 Pro haben sie gar nicht mehr im Angebot)... Naja, das war Montag- Abend, also an Weihnachten^^
Wenn sie ja sagen, kauf ich mir halt ne HD3870, sie hat Vorteile... Sie führen auch nur ne 2900 GT... Naja, wir werden schauen, was das Leben so bringt 
Also, nochmal ne X1950 Pro will ich eigentlich ehrlich gesagt nicht haben


----------



## xrayde (27. Dezember 2007)

Wie heißt der Laden?

Das mit der Inzahlungnahme kannste m. ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von vornherein knicken.

Denn Du hast ihnen geschrieben das Deine Karte defekt ist, das müssen die erst prüfen(lassen), meist geht so was dann dir. z. Hersteller, und das dauert.

Dann ist es eine Frage der *Kulanz* seitens des Händlers ob der Dir das tauscht, aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen das da die meisten blocken(ganz besonders m. d. Vorgeschichte).

Schick das Teil ein, hak nach wg. Rückversand, Du musst hier hartnäckig bleiben!

Solltest Du eine "neue"/reparierte zur. bekommen, dann verklopp die sofort im Anschluß.

Mit dieser Kohle hast Du dann eine Anzahlung auf eine neue, anders wird das nichts.

Und da diese ganzen Vorgänge sicher dauern werden, wird bis dahin schon wieder eine andere Karte als die HD 2900 Pro akt. sein.

Ich würde in der Preisklasse auch eher nach gutem gebrauchten Ausschau halten, High End f. ein Butterbrot gibt es nirgends ...


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich finde die Shops ziemlich dubios. Lass im Zweifel die Finger davon. Vorallem kein Geld aus der Hand geben, bevor du die Karte nicht in der Hand hältst.

Was deine X1950pro. Ich hab die Gleiche. Und die hat mir noch nie Probleme gemacht. Für mich hört sich das mehr nach Hardware-Schaden an. Hat sie von Anfang an nicht funktioniert?

Glaub mir solche Sachen gehen verdammt schnell kaputt. Und selbst wenn es sowas banales ist wie das Nicht-Vorherrige anfassen eines Heizkörpers.


----------



## CentaX (27. Dezember 2007)

Der Shop war der Winner Netshop...
Aber ihr habt Recht...
Ich glaub, ich kauf mir die 2900 Pro mit 256bit Speicheranbindung für ein paar Euro weniger von einem Namhaften Shop, schick dann die X1950 Pro zurück und verklopp die, wenn ich sie wiederhabe^^
Naja @pokerclock: Als die das das erste mal gemacht hat, lief sie zum ersten mal im neuen PC (die Startprobleme; Bildfehler hat sie vorher auch schonmal gemacht... -.-)
Da hab ich vorher 20 Teile angefasst^^
Naja, sie müssen ja auch nicht wissen, dass sie erst seit ner Weile kabutt ist, ich hab mir da was einfallen lassen^^


----------



## xrayde (27. Dezember 2007)

Winner ist aber kein Crap-Laden, die gehören zu den guten!


----------



## CentaX (27. Dezember 2007)

xrayde schrieb:


> Winner ist aber kein Crap-Laden, die gehören zu den guten!



Jo, trotzdem haben sie mir keinen Garantieaufkleber geschickt^^
Wegen nem kaputten DVI ==> VGA adapter wollt ich sie auch zurückschicken...
Der hat sofort gesagt, dass mir der Aufkleber zugeschickt wird...
Und was hat der zweite gesagt? 'Vielleicht ist ihr Netzteil nicht stark genug.'
Ich hab immer so 20 Zeilen geschrieben und der hat mit einem Satz geantwortet und dann irgendwann einfach gesagt, er hätte ihn mir zugeschickt. Er kam aber nicht.
Ich find den Shop trotzdem klasse, trotz dieses Idioten.
Der erste hat mit 'Solche Problemlösungen sind uns immer noch am liebsten ' geantwortet, nachdem ich herausgefunden hab, dass nur der Adapter kaputt war.
Boah, der zweite hörte sich so an, als wenn man sein Auto zerkratzt hätte, ihn Zähne ausgeschlagen und seine Frau verführt hätte  Der war so unfreundlich, das gibts nicht^^


----------



## xrayde (27. Dezember 2007)

Hähä, tja, dann haben die sich halt wohl den "Luxus" geleistet und ein Kamel eingestellt.

Umgeh den Typen und hak "eine Etage höher" noch mal nach wg. Retouraufkleber, von alleine rennt Dir keiner hinterher, und je länger Du wartest, desto mehr Zeit verstreicht von der Garantie.


----------



## CentaX (30. Dezember 2007)

Soo, die Shops sind weg >.<
Ist nur noch einer da... wenn man den öffnen will, steht da 'Shop geschlossen'.
Hab aber ne Antwort vom winner netshop bekommen 


			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag,
> Ich kaufte bei ihnen am 21. August eine Sapphire
> Radeon X1950 Pro mit 512 MB zum damaligen Preis
> von ungefähr 133 Euro.
> ...



Darauf:


			
				Winner Netshop schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Zur Reklamation schicke ich Ihnen einen Freeway-Spezial-Aufkleber zu,
> mit dem Sie die Ware kostenfrei in der nächsten Postfiliale an uns
> ...



Positiv oder negativ? :>


----------



## xrayde (30. Dezember 2007)

CentaX schrieb:


> Soo, die Shops sind weg >.<
> Ist nur noch einer da... wenn man den öffnen will, steht da 'Shop geschlossen'.
> Hab aber ne Antwort vom winner netshop bekommen
> 
> ...


Na pos. natürlich, die meisten gehen auf Umtausch gar nicht ein wenn man das schon von vornherein "einfordert", die ziehen da ihr Schema F durch(was sie auch dürfen).


----------



## CentaX (31. Dezember 2007)

...Und heute ist der Sticker angekommen, mit nem Vermerk auf dem Rücksendezettel, dass der 'Kunde gegen Zuzahlung eine HD3870' wünscht. Bloß hat der Shop sie nicht mehr im Angebot >.< Man könnte heulen :>
Naja, wird wahrscheinlich ne 2900 Pro^^

PS: Jemand Interesse an einer neuen X1950 Pro mit 512 mb von Sapphire? :>


----------



## xrayde (31. Dezember 2007)

Hä hä.

Na ja, auf jeden Fall haben sie doch im nachhinein bewiesen das sie zu den "Guten" gehören .


----------



## CentaX (2. Januar 2008)

So, 2900 Pro gekauft (vorher Antwort erhalten, dass sie sie wirklich nicht mehr haben^^)...
Per Nachname, Lieferung in 24h... yay, das wird geil xD 
Also, wenn jemand Interesse an einer Sapphire Radeon X1950 pro mit 512 mb besitzt, kann er sich ja schon melden^^


----------

